# Do any of your animals have a theme song?



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Most of my animals don't have a theme song, but a few of them do. "Feelin' Groovy" was the song I always sang when riding my first horse, Easter. She was born on my 10th birthday and I sang that song for most the 21 years I owned her.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Jet didn't have a theme song for many years, but in 2015 I was driving back from an obstacle competition up north and "Sedona" came on the radio several times during the trip. After that I couldn't help singing it or hearing it play in my head every time I rode Jet or traveled with him for the next 3 years until he died. 

This was Jet the day of that trail challenge, looking with calm interest at the "unexpected splash" obstacle. We won the costume contest later that day when I dressed us both up in luau garb!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Finn has a theme song too. "Best Day of My Life" was playing in Phil's head the day Finn was born. Finn was the first goat Phil helped deliver, and somehow we both knew he was extra special the second he popped into the world. 


















Over seven years later, this song still fits Finn perfectly:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, actually yes. My doe Willow has a theme song, it is a preschool song, called Willoughby wallaby woo by Raffi. But I changed it to “Willowy wallowy woo, the elephant sat on you”. This song came into my head all last summer, when Willow had one health problem after another, and we could not find out for the longest time, what was causing them. It felt as if an elephant sat on her.
Here she is with the elephant (mostly) off of her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I sang that song to her through many treatments, temp checks and worried checking-up-on-her visits.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Buttercup has a theme song I made up. She makes the silliest face when she runs towards you and I always sing “Here comes Buttercup, here come Buttercup, right down Buttercup lane” when she runs to me! It’s the song “Here Comes Santa Clause” except I replace Santa Clause with Buttercup.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This song was on the soundtrack of The Secret Life of Walter Mitty, which I listened to for the first time while I was doing my goat chores one morning. I really can't explain why I associate this song with Bella, but I guess it's like I heard it and thought about how big of a boss and control freak Bella is and I guess it just sorta fits. Like she's this foxy lady that drives the boys wild. 😆








Picture from last year BTW.😉


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The song Amie, by Pure Prairie League with the name Layla substituted in the lyrics.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poppy’s is Bop to the top from High School Musical just substituting Pop from Bop portions.
She pops all around the house and it just became her song


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well my saddlebred stallion when I got him his barn name was already Trigger. He knew it and I didn't have the heart to change it at 7 years old (he was 6 or 7 when I got him it's been so long I forget, in mid 20's now).

So you can probably guess his theme song right?

Happy trails!























His registered name is Gold and Bold!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So the first miniature horse I got was a little but of a hand full. He was supposed to be a companion for one if my big horses and also a way to get the husband into learning how to handle horses before we got married. Lol well Charlie was his barn name and he was very naughty with my husband back then. 

So you know the Jon Bon Jovi song You give love a bad name (shot through the heart). Yup that's his song. We also nicknamed him Jon Bon Poni lol 










My husband was trying to learn how to longe Charlie and Charlie decided he was not having any of this and dragged my husband all the way back towards the barn. I told him next time be sure to close the gate to the barn before asking him to move out in the field lol I had to die laughing though. Little bitty mini dragging a ground man around.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The only boer goat I ever had had a hard time fitting in as a kid. She thought she was a nubian but the other goats tried to tell her otherwise. So when introducing her to the herd as a kid I would sing "here comes the sun" but change sun to Angel.








Angel was the sweetest little goat and had a special place in my heart. We lost her this past year but she was my baby.

Some of her baby pics























We trained all the nubian kids to eat on the stand and Angel thought she should eat there too! So she told us she was a dairy goat!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So I think we all and all the animals now have the theme song of "staying alive". Lol this cold is trying to kill us! Lol all buckets solid ice this morning and Charlie was doing a morning yoga dance. Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

DDFN said:


> So I think we all and all the animals now have the theme song of "staying alive". Lol this cold is trying to kill us! Lol all buckets solid ice this morning and Charlie was doing a morning yoga dance. Lol


Staying alive is on my mind’s “playlist” too, when we get extreme cold spells!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

All our animals seem to end up with some silly nic name, Like Penelope gets called Penela pie lol but My old dog Dillon has a theme song we sang since we got him almost 16 years ago. It's a made up song
Dillon boy, Dillon boy, mamas pride and her joy..mama's Dillon. 
All the kids sung that to him lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goatastic43 said:


> Buttercup has a theme song I made up. She makes the silliest face when she runs towards you and I always sing “Here comes Buttercup, here come Buttercup, right down Buttercup lane” when she runs to me! It’s the song “Here Comes Santa Clause” except I replace Santa Clause with Buttercup.


I sometimes make up theme songs and poems for my goats too. Some have individual songs, but every kidding season (usually April and May) my theme song is, "It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year!"

Except I change the lyrics. 
"There are baby goats prancing 
and baby goats dancing 
and flapping their eeeears!!" 

And it just goes on from there.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Well my saddlebred stallion when I got him his barn name was already Trigger. He knew it and I didn't have the heart to change it at 7 years old (he was 6 or 7 when I got him it's been so long I forget, in mid 20's now).
> 
> So you can probably guess his theme song right?
> 
> ...


My gosh! He looks just like a Trigger who was a stud at Wolcott Farms in Warsaw, NY! The Trigger I knew would be in his 20's now too. He was 3 or 4 years old when I rode him in 2003. He was not a Saddlebred, though. He was a Tennessee Walking Horse.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> This song was on the soundtrack of The Secret Life of Walter Mitty, which I listened to for the first time while I was doing my goat chores one morning. I really can't explain why I associate this song with Bella, but I guess it's like I heard it and thought about how big of a boss and control freak Bella is and I guess it just sorta fits. Like she's this foxy lady that drives the boys wild. 😆
> View attachment 219343
> 
> Picture from last year BTW.😉


I started the video and I'm like, "Wait a minute... that's not 'Maneater'! I'm used to the 1982 version! (I listen to a lot of classic rock stations.)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> My gosh! He looks just like a Trigger who was a stud at Wolcott Farms in Warsaw, NY! The Trigger I knew would be in his 20's now too. He was 3 or 4 years old when I rode him in 2003. He was not a Saddlebred, though. He was a Tennessee Walking Horse.


Aww cool! Yup not a walking horse but the funny thing most people don't realize is that farther back walking horses and saddlebred shared ancestral breeding to create their breeds. It's priceless. I have nothing against the walking horse breed itself but so have some ill feeling on how some of them are treated. Most people think saddlebred people do the same things to their horses and we do not. Rescued a blind walking horse once, was the smartest and sweetest horse. Had horrible hooves and huge soring scars from many years of being mistreated. 

This was Ebony my old walker we rescued. Not the best pic will find a better one later. He didn't have a theme song but we listened to Beatles music while riding so we softened changed "hay jude" to "hay now".


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Damfino said:


> I started the video and I'm like, "Wait a minute... that's not 'Maneater'! I'm used to the 1982 version! (I listen to a lot of classic rock stations.)


Yeah, I know it's a cover.🙂 I should have warned you.😋 The original comes on the radio sometimes when I'm milking. I always point it out to Bella when she's on the stand.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The song Amie, by Pure Prairie League with the name Layla substituted in the lyrics.


So if her name is Layla, why isn't this her theme song?






^ One of my dad's all-time favorite songs by the way. I can't listen to it without thinking of him and remembering how he would crank up the radio to full blast any time it came on.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention Skokie! He was actually named after the song "Skokiaan" by Louis Armstrong. I was humming that on in my head all day the day before he was born. Of course, the reason I probably didn't think of it is because it's a peppy, upbeat song and Skokie was a decidedly phlegmatic horse. It suited him far better as a colt.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Aww cool! Yup not a walking horse but the funny thing most people don't realize is that farther back walking horses and saddlebred shared ancestral breeding to create their breeds. It's priceless. I have nothing against the walking horse breed itself but so have some ill feeling on how some of them are treated.


I always thought the Saddlebred and Tennessee Walking Horse breeds had some fairly intertwined breeding. If I'm not mistaken, both breeds have a lot of Thoroughbred, Morgan and Narragansett Pacer (now extinct) in their ancestries. I'm less familiar with Saddlebreds than with TWH's, but I'm not at all familiar with either of them in a show setting. I only know them as trail horses. The highly bred TWH's are super nice to ride (Trigger was amazing!), but the lower quality ones and the crosses can have pretty wretched gaits. Most of them have very nice personalities though, and they aren't usually spooky or high-strung.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> So if her name is Layla, why isn't this her theme song?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol this is ny brother in laws daughter song lol her name is layla.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Damfino said:


> So if her name is Layla, why isn't this her theme song?


I also crank the volume up when Layla is playing, her name originates from that tune. Though considering her demanding ways and split personality of loving and then sometimes hating me, the tune Aime suits our relationship. It's the go to tune when she is being difficult over getting nail trims, or having a fit after her habitat is cleaned until she gets everything situated just right, or when she dumps a fresh dish of food because there weren't any apples at that time, or when she sequels the high pitch calls for immediate administration of whatever her need may be at the time (usually carrots) from inside the refrigerator I just opened. She believes she shouldn't be ignored when it comes to food, and I believe bad behavior shouldn't be rewarded. Between the squeals and off tune singing, I'm sure we create an ear hurting racket. And yes, she eventually gets a carrot once she (and me) quietens down.

Layla is an Abyssinian Guinea pig that was amongst a litter of 5 (five) that became orphaned at 3 (three) days old and was hand reared. The mother guinea pig of this litter belonged to a friend of my middle grandson and Layla was a gift for raising the litter until weaned. Layla has a slight attachment disorder that developed from imprinting with me. The attachment might go both ways.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> I always thought the Saddlebred and Tennessee Walking Horse breeds had some fairly intertwined breeding. If I'm not mistaken, both breeds have a lot of Thoroughbred, Morgan and Narragansett Pacer (now extinct) in their ancestries. I'm less familiar with Saddlebreds than with TWH's, but I'm not at all familiar with either of them in a show setting. I only know them as trail horses. The highly bred TWH's are super nice to ride (Trigger was amazing!), but the lower quality ones and the crosses can have pretty wretched gaits. Most of them have very nice personalities though, and they aren't usually spooky or high-strung.


Yes the saddlebred and walkers share those foundation breeds to create them. You have some walkers that can rack naturally while others pace and flatwalk. I can't stand to ride a pacey walking horse it physically hurts. I have seen some high strung walkers and some high strung saddlebred but for the most part both breeds are calm and level headed. One line of the walkers had been line bred too long and when I worked vet tech for the farm call service we did 98% of all the equine repro for the state of Tennessee. This one line of walkers had a huge problem of having hoof issues and they kept breeding those lines! One big farm in east Tennessee we went to a foaling because they were freaking out. The call was something is wrong with the foals front feet. We got there and yes the foal was full term but missing it's front two hooves. It was so sad. We begged them to please stop breeding those lines.

I found some more pictures of my old walker. He was 25ish when I got him (hard to be exact with teeth etc). We did horse show demos all over the state to help raise money for a local rescue until we found out they were a bit crooked. Long story.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention my "buck" theme song. It's not for any particular buck--just whatever boy(s) we have at the time--and it goes to the tune of Sukiyaki. The lyrics change every time, but it always ends with "You icky stinky yucky bucky!"


----------

